# Its that time of year



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

After a very long and boring 6 months the oj season is finally here.

Time to fire up the 80% of the plant that has not run since shut down and back to hearing my name like a broken record on the radio.

Lots of new staff so i can already smell the belts burning and the see the fountains and spills as they cut there teeth learning what button not to push. 

After months of boredom checking, testing, cleaning and new installation im looking forward to finding a problem that makes me think.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I guess you're starting up a new plant?
What kind of facility? How many people? All under one roof? Have the machines been tested already? Have you met the new people?

I have never been on the ground floor except for once.
I helped start up a Home Depot in Skyland FL. From a open floor plan to a finished store. Shelves and all.
I was there the day they opened.
I was laid off and took a job there. It was fun and had I listened to the store manager, I would be financially set for the rest of my life.

His exact words to me were "You have a bright future here", right before I left to go back to a construction site.
Turns out had I stayed, I would be in much better shape today than I am. And I'm in good shape.


----------

